# Jacking and Lifting my 2014 Cruze



## MrBlue (May 13, 2012)

If you are using a quality floor jack, you have a support in the front, just in front of the engine that will raise the front of the car. For the rear, I lift the rear axle bar, just forward of the muffler. Note that I have the ECO version. And yes there is very little room in the rear especially if you have the front on jack stands already.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

If you're having issues getting a jack under the car try setting some 2x4s or 2x6s in front of the tires and driving up on them. then you should have no issues getting a jack under the car.

If your question is aimed at where to lift the car then look under the side of the car. There's a pinch weld that runs the length of the of the body (looks like a thin rib), a few inches behind the front wheel well and a few inches infront of the rear wheel well you will see a notch in this rib. place your jack near there.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Here you go. I made this thread wondering the same thing.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-h...ud-flaps-installed-jacking-up-your-cruze.html


----------

